# I'm so tired of raymond



## idklol58258 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm so tired of him. Every time someone posts a thread offering him, insane amounts of nmt get bid within minutes. The last thread i saw has a bid of 450 nmt and hasn't even been up for 10 minutes. This economy is so broken. Nobody can possibly get that much NMT without duping bells.
He's literally just a cat with glasses. He's not worth 120m.
I thinks something needs to happen to stop this. All these tickets are not legit. The site rules say selling duped items isn't allowed, yet people are still doing it.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah I don't really get the hype either
His heterochromia is cute but other than that he isn't that special?

It's like Marshal all over again


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2020)

Down with this ugly cat! I'm sick of seeing him everywhere!


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 7, 2020)

Better him than *shudder* Marshal


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 7, 2020)

I love him because 1. He’s a cat
2. He reminds me of my cat fluffball a Russian blue who sadly passed away from old age a few years ago 
He is a bit over hyped tho


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 7, 2020)

I totally agree with you on this. Raymond does seem to get lots of attention. However different people like different things and some people might just really find Raymond's design quite unique as he has two different coloured eyes and a cute little suit. People with hundreds of nook mile tickets might just play the game differently to you and spend hours time travelling and collecting NMTs which is why they have so many. They might blatantly enjoy saving up heaps and heaps of them to create a perfect town full of their absolute favourite villagers. And if that's what they want to do, then they can do it. It's nobodies business but theirs. The NMTs are not all duped. I was also sceptical about this until my friend showed me how she has so many. She is very committed to the game and spends hours just completing the NMT tasks that say 5x and 2x. Once she's completed this she goes forward a day over and over again for a long period of time. I personally would not enjoy doing this but she does and so do many other people. Sure some people might actually dupe items but if that's what they want to do, they can do it. It's up to them whether they break the rules and not up to anyone else to tell them what to do.


----------



## Apo (Apr 7, 2020)

Rex of Elysium said:


> Better him than *shudder* Marshal


Indeed, with Raymond I see the appeal, but marshal just makes me cringe.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

Lamo people can totally have that many tickets and them all be legitimate.

Thought experiment:
You sell art for... 10NMT for a full body detailed piece
Your 10 slots fill because you are a really good artist.
Congrats you just made 100 NMT from those 10 people.

Another one:
You TT so hybrids are coming super easy for you.
You sell them for 3NMT ea or 5NMT for a pair.
You get 10 people wanting a pair.
You made 50NMT super easy from the side product of your usual gaming habits.

Stop being mad that you cant earn miles yourself in the game or do a hussel to earn them legitimately from other players.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 7, 2020)

You can have your opinion. But the nastiness of this community over a cat is astounding to me. I also don’t understand the urge for everyone to announce their dislike of something popular.

I like the villager but this community becomes savage dogs over the ticket craze. _That being said._ I agree that the absurd amounts of tickets should be alarming to the mods. I don’t know why nothing has been said about it yet, but they are busy with the move and blaming them for it all isn’t constructive. People need to take a breather.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

Apo said:


> Indeed, with Raymond I see the appeal, but marshal just makes me cringe.


Same. I didn't get ththe Marshall hype. He always reminded me of Justin Bieber for some reason. Lmao.

I'm one of the few that just wants a smug, adorable business cat. It cute in one of those ways a 4yr plays pretend that they are some CEO of a company. "Yes, dear. So business. You're in charge."  ... even tho he is a dreamie of mine, I wont be belling out (=3) the money for him. I'll keep checking my tours and campsite.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 7, 2020)

Tbh if Raymond was a Hippo with Glasses and Two Colored Eyes, people would not even mention him. Lmao

Just another Cat Villager for me. He’s as special as Sherb, which looks like a younger Kidd in Blue. Cute, but not worth any hype.

It just brings up the question why Colton isn’t that popular then? White Horse with Blond Hair, which looks like a prince. I though people liked that?


----------



## Forks (Apr 7, 2020)

I think raymond sucks too imo


----------



## Luca (Apr 7, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Lamo people can totally have that many tickets and them all be legitimate.
> 
> Thought experiment:
> You sell art for... 10NMT for a full body detailed piece
> ...



That is a huge lowball for the art and highball for the flowers  As an artist, I'd be offended if someone tried to offer only 10 NMT for a full body detailed piece. Hybrid flowers usually got for about half a dozen = 1 NMT.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 7, 2020)

I just want him so I can put him in a maid dress


----------



## Taj (Apr 7, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Tbh if Raymond was a Hippo with Glasses and Two Colored Eyes, people would not even mention him. Lmao
> 
> Just another Cat Villager for me. He’s as special as Sherb, which looks like a younger Kidd in Blue. Cute, but not worth any hype.
> 
> It just brings up the question why Colton isn’t that popular then? White Horse with Blond Hair, which looks like a prince. I though people liked that?



If I had to guess, Julian is a far more popular smug horse, knocking Colton down a couple pegs. There are of course exceptions (Chief and Fang, Bob and Punchy) but usually people like to vary up their villagers. This could also explain Raymond, as he’s the only smug cat


----------



## Luca (Apr 7, 2020)

As someone who likes Marshall (not obsessively, he's just one of the cuter smugs) I'm definitely exhausted from the Raymond hype.

Still gonna invite him to my island if I find him and make bank off the Raymond stans, tho


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

Luca said:


> That is a huge lowball for the art and highball for the flowers  As an artist, I'd be offended if someone tried to offer only 10 NMT for a full body detailed piece. Hybrid flowers usually got for about half a dozen = 1 NMT.


Sorry. I dont buy art (or sell it here) so I had no idea what it's going rate was. Lmao My bad. 
But thank you from proving my point that artists can definitely get stacks of NMT legitimately. ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



mizzsnow said:


> I just want him so I can put him in a maid dress


WHERE ARE THE LAUGH REACTIONS.
WE NEED THE LAUGH REACTION.

I need the facebook reactions for some of these posts. Lol


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2020)

Do I like Raymond? Yes.
Do I like the NMT economy? Definitely not.

I saved up TBT for nothing lol


----------



## Lumearia (Apr 7, 2020)

You can't even dupe Nook Mile Tickets afaik. Also, don't buy into those trades. People who are willingly trading that many NMT for a villager this early is kind of pointless imo. I'd rather just wait until the economy stabilizes before I even bother getting dreamies or I'll just get an amiibo card for the villagers I do want.
Unless you can by doing the old dupe trick from New Leaf and in which case, eh.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 7, 2020)

As someone who has been proactively trading in every nook and cranny (ha) of AC websites, NMT is easy to gather as long as you have bells. Turnips, for example, are very lucrative as long as you know where to look (like subscribing to Japanese turnip hosts in Twitter) or selling DIYs or crafted items or NMP-exclusives etc. It's not that hard to get NMTs as long as you try and grind. Yes, hacked bells or duped bells (via Royal Crowns exist) but it's not that hard to earn bells/NMP either. (I've been cashing in over crafted Sakura items and my Sanrio posters, converting the bells to NMT and such.)

I understand the frustration about how unfairly priced he is but putting the blame on Raymond won't change anything other than sound _too_ pressed over an animal twink with heterochromia. (Also, calling him ugly doesn't make you even sound cool. Sure, feel free to dislike him but what's the point of that?)


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Hating something thats popular doesn’t make you cooler than other people.


Telling someone "hating something thats popular doesn't make you cooler than other people" doesn't make you cooler than other people.


Rex of Elysium said:


> Better him than *shudder* Marshal


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lumearia said:


> You can't even dupe Nook Mile Tickets afaik. Also, don't buy into those trades. People who are willingly trading that many NMT for a villager this early is kind of pointless imo. I'd rather just wait until the economy stabilizes before I even bother getting dreamies or I'll just get an amiibo card for the villagers I do want.
> Unless you can by doing the old dupe trick from New Leaf and in which case, eh.


duped bells, buy nmt


----------



## Taj (Apr 7, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Do I like Raymond? Yes.
> Do I like the NMT economy? Definitely not.
> 
> I saved up TBT for nothing lol



The most relatable thing I’ve read so far this year


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 7, 2020)

Nox said:


> Telling someone "hating something thats popular doesn't make you cooler than other people" doesn't make you cooler than other people.
> View attachment 235810View attachment 235810


Wow, you really thought long and hard for that one. I edited that out a long time ago.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahri said:


> You can have your opinion. But the nastiness of this community over a cat is astounding to me. I also don’t understand the urge for everyone to announce their dislike of something popular.
> 
> I like the villager but this community becomes savage dogs over the ticket craze. _That being said._ I agree that the absurd amounts of tickets should be alarming to the mods. I don’t know why nothing has been said about it yet, but they are busy with the move and blaming them for it all isn’t constructive. People need to take a breather.


i would never be nasty to him. my point is, he's no different than any other villager and not worth 100m extra


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't like Raymond myself but as others have mentioned there are different legitimate ways of getting stacks of NMT (trading, selling things for NMT, time travel) so I don't really think most people are duping. I feel like if other people love him that's cool and it doesn't really affect me since I'm not competing with offers trying to get him. People like what they like and if they want to pay big bells/nmt for him I wish them good luck personally 
I understand your point though about excessive prices!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Do I like Raymond? Yes.
> Do I like the NMT economy? Definitely not.
> 
> I saved up TBT for nothing lol


I cant wait til TBT is back...
I know I rarely used mine so I know I should have a so-so amount but not a clue how much...


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 7, 2020)

Wolfling said:


> i would never be nasty to him. my point is, he's no different than any other villager and not worth 100m extra


I'm not talking about being nasty *to him. *I'm talking about the divide that it's created and the hostilities between a lot of people over the offers he gets. Which I also said I understand being a bit concerned about the absurd amounts of tickets for him.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

It's so crazy to see how feral everyone goes over him... I like him, but he isn't THAT good. I won't bend over backwards trying to get him lol


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 7, 2020)

Dormire said:


> an animal twink with heterochromia



Best description of Raymond ever


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I cant wait til TBT is back...
> I know I rarely used mine so I know I should have a so-so amount but not a clue how much...


Same. But like even when it comes back, it feels almost useless now unless you're buying collectibles


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

I will go out on a limb tho and say that perhaps a post limit be set of how many posts you need on the site before you can try to sell/auction villagers. (edit: before anyone gets mad I'm think 10-20posts. No need to punish new, honest ppl)

If you look, a lot of threads selling raymond are pretty new. Like... this is their FIRST post.
Heck just a few hours ago it seemed someone made a selling in thread, said they contacted the winner, never did and instead made a new "giveaway" or selling thread.

The "fake" threads are really driving the panic more in my opinion.

And what happened to more enforced rules on auctions where you need to state close time, bid increments, snipe save windows, etc.? Back with feedback you could leave them a negative feed back where they changed the rules once started or didn't "close the deal."

I think with feedback system being broken right now for a lot of players, more regulation needs to be done to keep the villager economy in control.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 7, 2020)

I think it's possible to get that much NMT without duping. I made 178 NMT yesterday and I don't time travel or dupe.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 7, 2020)

I like him because he's a business cat which I adore. The second my friend saw him she knew I would like him haha. That said wow the market is crazy right now.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I like him because he's a business cat which I adore. The second my friend saw him she knew I would like him haha. That said wow the market is crazy right now.


Agreed. I love Raymond's design a lot, but hot d-mn.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I'm not talking about being nasty *to him. *I'm talking about the divide that it's created and the hostilities between a lot of people over the offers he gets. Which I also said I understand being a bit concerned about the absurd amounts of tickets for him.


maybe 500 tix could be reasonable, but there are people buying for 2.5k. there is NO POSSIBLE WAY thats legit


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 7, 2020)

SIGH
As much I love Raymond he’s tearing the community apart...I kinda wish he never was a thing so I didn’t have to see all this fighting


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

I 100% getcha. I got sick of him when the meme of him in a maid's dress came out.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 7, 2020)

i may not personally see a 2,500 nmt value in Raymond, but everyone has their own opinions. some do see the him as that and are willing to pay it. it sucks that some people might want him but don't have the nmt, but if someone's selling him at an auction we can't really control other people's bets.

that said, i do think that the price for things are getting out of hand. if a villager is selling at extremes like Raymond, then at that point the only person benefiting is the auctioneer, and the bidder who wins is being taken advantage of. we all love specific villagers and will do anything to get them on our island, but i think we can all agree that it's starting to get ridiculous.

i agree that something needs to be done to limit the amount of posts by new people in New Neighbor's Network (and perhaps Nook's Cranny). i feel like they come in here and cause panic. this forum was once a small community (ive had my eye on tbtf for a few months now and made an account in feb.) but it's since grown into something bigger. i feel like some change is necessary to account for the massive influx of new people here. sure, this population growth may just be a temporary thing now; after the hype dies down we may see less and less people, but there is a strain being caused by people who made an account 30 minutes ago saying that they're selling Audie or whatever.

edit: changed a repeat phrase


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 7, 2020)

imagine paying hundreds of hours , work and even real money into an npc lol


this post was made by the low tier villagers gang


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 7, 2020)

When Raymond was first revealed, I fell in LOVE with him. He hit all the right keys with me, he was perfect. Sadly, due to his insane popularity and people turning rabid over him, it's made him kind of off putting to me, like he's some sort of forbidden villager that I should feel bad for even having lol

I still adore him and I'm super happy he's on my island, but yeah...
Good thing Cyd ended up being my top favorite instead, hehe~ Nowhere near as popular and I like him a lot more.


----------



## Allytria (Apr 7, 2020)

On the contrary, I'm tired of people saying how much they dislike Raymond. It's equally annoying


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 7, 2020)

I mean you could always go Nook Miles Ticket Island hunting for him... 
You'll get resources along the way


----------



## Stereokay (Apr 7, 2020)

Serious moonlight cat is cool. Can we get an Elton John flamingo next?


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

I think Raymond is fine and you could like whoever you want, but speaking of smugs, let's appreciate my boy O'Hare.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 7, 2020)

Luca said:


> As someone who likes Marshall (not obsessively, he's just one of the cuter smugs) I'm definitely exhausted from the Raymond hype.
> 
> Still gonna invite him to my island if I find him and make bank off the Raymond stans, tho



i feel bad because im the same. like if i see this dude on an island my first thought is going to be how much bank i can make off him leaving asap lmao and i never thought that way with any other villager. mostly it's just "oh im not the biggest fan of this villager but i know some people have them as their dreamie so i'll just keep them for now."


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ehhhh Raymond is alright I don't see the hype, however I love cats and Ankha is the best cat and anyone who disagrees can fight me


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 7, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I mean you could always go Nook Miles Ticket Island hunting for him...
> You'll get resources along the way



I always thought this too, and it's easier. So like??? Only downside I could see if you're lazy maybe but like I'm super lazy myself and don't mind popping a balloon, talking to my villagers, and watering some flowers for a tour that'll get me 30 woods, iron nuggets, and possibly the dreamie i was looking for?

I'm probably missing the point but idk.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 7, 2020)

I love Raymond, his design is very nice. I have tried finding him on islands but no luck. I didn't spend that many NMT (I used about 9 tickets) in my search for him. I am in no rush to acquire him. I have amiibos of my dreamies but I have only inserted 1 in my game lol. I'm pretty lazy on that aspect. If I ever do find Raymond, I'm keeping him. I think Nintendo will release new amiibo cards later this year. By then, the NMT prices on him will tone down and he won't be as "special" (Though, like someone said earlier, people will definitely sell his card on eBay way higher than any other villager, so while NMT will tone down, real-life currency will go up).


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

Why is everyone freaking out over whether or not people like or dislike a virtual cat?

You like Raymond? Fine. You don't like him? Fine. He's 1s and 0s in a data bank.

I kind of understand the pricing thing- but you have to remember, supply and demand. The people that like him pay to own him. You can't blame people for wanting to turn a profit.


----------



## Luca (Apr 7, 2020)

I think the main two things that made me get sick of Raymond were:
1) the sheer quantity of non-MLM, often even non-LGBT, referring to him as a twink
2) the flood of posts going "omg look who they put in ACNH!" with a picture of Raymond and a picture of literally _any_ white dude who wears glasses and a tie


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2020)

Everyone out here acting like the tickets they've gotten from other people are legit lol
There's a save editor out already people, the thousands of tickets you all got aren't legit, do you really believe that?..


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Ehhhh Raymond is alright I don't see the hype, however I love cats and Ankha is the best cat and anyone who disagrees can fight me


Ankha's my favorite cat too!


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 7, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Why is everyone freaking out over whether or not people like or dislike a virtual cat?
> 
> You like Raymond? Fine. You don't like him? Fine. He's 1s and 0s in a data bank.
> 
> I kind of understand the pricing thing- but you have to remember, supply and demand. The people that like him pay to own him. You can't blame people for wanting to turn a profit.



You took the words right out of my mouth. At the end of the day he's a cat in a video game. It's not that serious whether or not people like him.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't mind his design but he's not worth the crazy amount that people trade him for.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 7, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Do I like Raymond? Yes.
> Do I like the NMT economy? Definitely not.
> 
> I saved up TBT for nothing lol


I well in truly know this feeling. The tbt economy is non-existent right now, whether that's because it's disabled or not is a different story, and that makes me upset as I spent and sacrificed quite a bit to get my tbt that is now useless. I'd be quite willing to spend excessive amounts of tbt on things I want but no one wants tbt right now  Alright I've had my whine about tbt now, I'm over it now.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 7, 2020)

*shrugs* eh, he's a character in a video game. He is a cutie, and it's natural that people are going to like him more since he's a new character in the series (plus, cat villagers tend to be more popular). I have no hatred or dislike for the people who like him. I understand why he's popular, but I'm not foaming at the mouth to have him in my town or anything ^-^. The economy is quite intimidating for me currently though.


----------



## Fey (Apr 7, 2020)

I thought he looked neat, and that I would consider keeping him if he moved in randomly. That’s how much/little I cared for him to begin with. 

Now—in my eyes at least—he’s become a symbol for greed and a broken system. The fact that people called him business cat before we knew his name (and that his house looks like a frickin’ accountant’s office!) is so appropriate. He just stands for things I despise, sadly.


----------



## sierra (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a cat that looks just like Raymond but even I'm not about to grind out even 400 nmt for him. People need to seriously relax. It's a little cringey.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I well in truly know this feeling. The tbt economy is non-existent right now, whether that's because it's disabled or not is a different story, and that makes me upset as I spent and sacrificed quite a bit to get my tbt that is now useless. I'd be quite willing to spend excessive amounts of tbt on things I want but no one wants tbt right now  Alright I've had my whine about tbt now, I'm over it now.


100% agree lol. I've been saving tbt up for this game, now it's just </3


----------



## kemdi (Apr 7, 2020)

My first thought about Raymond is how many bells I can get for selling him. Other than that, he's another villager. I don't hate him though.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

Just watch Raymond going to lead Nintendo to include micro-transaction in their next AC title because these people enjoy paying real money for NMT on Ebay.

Their selfish greed is going to damage AC for the rest of us! That the big picture that no one here seem to realize at the moment.  Nintendo aren't dumb, they want to make as much money as possible.  This is why I have little faith in society.  I wanted to go online and help people since my town has rose, cherries, peaches, and etc... but seeing the online community just makes me want to social distance myself from everyone. Even in this time of Covid-19, people just can't help but be greedy.  

There are still good people on here at least though it seem the people that play this game the tradition way are the minority.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 7, 2020)

Gorillas and hippos are severely underrated and far superior imo. I bought all my villagers amiibos online a year before the game released because I'm not messing with the headache that comes with adopting.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 7, 2020)

Will someone explain what tickets are and how to get them? 

I was never fond of Marshall or this kat it's pretty wierd lol! I love julian because hes a unicorn... I think that's understandable 
.


----------



## AquaMarie (Apr 7, 2020)

I liked him from the first time I saw his picture.  I thought he was cute and unique looking with the heterochromia and glasses. I also liked his grumpy little frown, since I've always liked "grumpy" characters since I was a kid. (Donald Duck, Eeyore, Grumpy Care Bear, Oscar the Grouch, Squidward, etc.) Also my dog has heterochromia so that makes him feel even more special. 

That being said,  Raymond was not my most desired villager for NH even though I was hoping I'd run into him eventually.  I was way more set on Reneigh and Audie. But then I got Raymond as my first camper and I was crazy excited.  Then after talking to him a bit I wasn't so sure I liked him,  LOL. But I think I was just surprised at how different the Smugs feel in this game compared to NL, because after a few more days I really like him a lot (even if he makes me facepalm sometimes, lol). 

So basically I like him a lot,  but I would never have gone through extreme measures or spent tons of money (miles) to get him.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

Pfft, 450 NMT for Raymond is nothing, I saw someone buy him for 900+ nmt


----------



## Corrie (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm just more surprised that NMT are the popular selling item. I personally couldn't care less about them. I don't understand why everyone is practically killing each other over them.


----------



## Sunnydere (Apr 7, 2020)

Did Raymond steal your star bits?

I think people are a bit overzealous in trying to get him too, but... it's pretty amusing to me? In any case, people are going to want who they want, you're just pushing against the tides.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahri said:


> You can have your opinion. But the nastiness of this community over a cat is astounding to me. I also don’t understand the urge for everyone to announce their dislike of something popular.



I have every right to voice my dislike for a villager for the exact same reason everyone else has the right to voice their love for him. Raymond's colors alone are beyond bad. He has a second tail on top of his head (either that or icecream...) His eyes are huge with tiny pupils making him look clinically insane (eye colors don't help) Constantly frowning like as if he hates everything and the fangs at the end of making him look demon-like.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 7, 2020)

Wolfling said:


> I'm so tired of him. Every time someone posts a thread offering him, insane amounts of nmt get bid within minutes. The last thread i saw has a bid of 450 nmt and hasn't even been up for 10 minutes. This economy is so broken. Nobody can possibly get that much NMT without duping bells.
> He's literally just a cat with glasses. He's not worth 120m.
> I thinks something needs to happen to stop this. All these tickets are not legit. The site rules say selling duped items isn't allowed, yet people are still doing it.



"Everybody Hates Raymond" lol

But in all truth, how are people even getting that much NMT? That means they have a bunch of NM but the game just came out last month? Was there a cheat or a glitch that occurred I wasn't aware about? I know there are already hackers and modders for the switch so...


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

As far as cats go, Punchy, Lolly, and Ankha are my top favorites .

I think because he is new everyone wants him. I was interested in having him before the game was released, but seeing the excessive hype for him has kind of put a distaste in my mouth, so I'll stay away from him, indefinitely.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 7, 2020)

I never understood why some villagers are put on the highest pedestals and other villagers aren't. But people like what they like.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 7, 2020)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> "Everybody Hates Raymond" lol
> 
> But in all truth, how are people even getting that much NMT? That means they have a bunch of NM but the game just came out last month? Was there a cheat or a glitch that occurred I wasn't aware about? I know there are already hackers and modders for the switch so...



There are dupe methods and hack programs already out that make getting nmt and things super easy, so right now the forums are in a flush of those who have hacked/duped to distribute the items en mass vs those who have obtained them legitimately. Tbh, it's obvious when someone is lying when they say they've gotten hundreds of tickets in one day by themselves legitimately, but eh. Eventually the market will stabilize when the forums currency (bell tree bells) returns and people use that again, but for now everyone has to deal with the after effects of first week dupes and the current dupes and now available programs.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2020)

Raymond is cool but I'm not going to spend 100 or so NMT to get him. I'd rather just use them to try my luck on the island. Good thing I have two smug villagers that I like living in my island right now. I'm not interested in getting another one soon.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Loriii said:


> Raymond is cool but I'm not going to spend 100 or so NMT to get him. I'd rather just use them to try my luck on the island. Good thing I have two smug villagers that I like living in my island right now. I'm not interested in getting another one soon.



Aren't smug villagers annoying anyways? At least when they get around peppy villagers.


----------



## solace (Apr 7, 2020)

You want to know the irony? I have Raymond (found him first island visit) but I am practically begging people on this forum for some basic lilies. I am so old school when it comes to this website. People are charging for basic flowers! I feel like I am in the twilight zone. I was here for the Marshall craze but this is next level.

PS- If you have lilies, I would like some.  Seriously!


----------



## Jas (Apr 7, 2020)

i think a lot of the hate for raymond stems from people who don't like how popular/hyped he's become! i know people who liked his design at first but started to hate him because of all the hype around him.

personally, he's not my favourite, but watching the auctions where raymond sells for 1000-2500 NMT is kinda amusing in a weird horrific way. it's kinda like the titanic. people are desperate and continuously willing to pay that much for a villager they want, so it's whatever! i feel really bad for people who have him as a dreamie and aren't capable of *obtaining as much as others* though, and i hope nintendo comes out with new amiibos and/or the inflation dies down.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 7, 2020)

This villager popularity thing is silly in my opinion. All villagers are special, great and unique and putting some on pedestals is just goofy.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 7, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> There are dupe methods and hack programs already out that make getting nmt and things super easy, so right now the forums are in a flush of those who have hacked/duped to distribute the items en mass vs those who have obtained them legitimately. Tbh, it's obvious when someone is lying when they say they've gotten hundreds of tickets in one day by themselves legitimately, but eh. Eventually the market will stabilize when the forums currency (bell tree bells) returns and people use that again, but for now everyone has to deal with the after effects of first week dupes and the current dupes and now available programs.



I forgot all about the Bell Tree Bells lol Why did they go?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

If Raymond is a smug villager. Why isn't anyone just resetting for him, since a smug villager is guaranteed in the campsite first? I'm sure a few hours of TT'ing and resetting would get you him.

If enough people get him through this means, it may crash the hackers' market value on him


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 7, 2020)

While everyone is screeching over NMT and Raymond, Imma just let life and time do it's thing and wait until A) I find him on an island B) He randomly moves into my island or 3) An amiibo card is released by Nintendo and it's data is extracted and leaked online so people can make NFC chips. I think if Nintendo knew how popular he was, they would definitely release all the amiibo cards with the new characters as well so people would buy a bunch of packs hoping to get his card (if this happens I would actually buy an amiibo figurine of the dodos tbh). I'm surprised they haven't even put microtransactions in this game yet due to NMT.


----------



## solace (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If Raymond is a smug villager. Why isn't anyone just resetting for him, since a smug villager is guaranteed in the campsite first? I'm sure a few hours of TT'ing and resetting would get you him


That involves Logic not NMT!


----------



## Hectical (Apr 7, 2020)

Raymond is a small piece of a huge aspect of AC that I hate: villager popularity. Villager tier lists make me upset, regardless of why villagers are popular, the moment you spot one that you like or would fit in your town suddenly you have to worry about how expensive they are going to be if you don't want to go through the hell that is the game's RNG. 

Also I saw someone mention that saying you dislike Raymond doesn't make you cool and...I don't really get where that is coming from, people can abuse "ugly" villagers and say how much they hate them but the moment someone else says they dislike a popular villager its a bad thing? Bleh, I don't hate Raymond's design, but there are many villagers who are more interesting I think (Eugene, Marina, Kid Cat, to name a few)


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 8, 2020)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> I forgot all about the Bell Tree Bells lol Why did they go?



With forum updates there have been temporarily removed while they do stuff to the shops, probably other reasons too but I ain't reading that forum, too many posts in it now to find anything XD


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 8, 2020)

Zura said:


> I have every right to voice my dislike for a villager for the exact same reason everyone else has the right to voice their love for him. Raymond's colors alone are beyond bad. He has a second tail on top of his head (either that or icecream...) His eyes are huge with tiny pupils making him look clinically insane (eye colors don't help) Constantly frowning like as if he hates everything and the fangs at the end of making him look demon-like.


Did I say you couldn't have your opinion. No I didn't. I said people go out of their way to express their dislike constantly.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Ahri said:


> *You can have your opinion.* But the nastiness of this community over a cat is astounding to me. I also don’t understand the urge for everyone to announce their dislike of something popular.
> 
> I like the villager but this community becomes savage dogs over the ticket craze. _That being said._ I agree that the absurd amounts of tickets should be alarming to the mods. I don’t know why nothing has been said about it yet, but they are busy with the move and blaming them for it all isn’t constructive. People need to take a breather.


It's right there if you needed to see it again


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolfling said:


> my point is, he's no different than any other villager and not worth 100m extra


Villagers are worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Did I say you couldn't have your opinion. No I didn't. I said people go out of their way to express their dislike constantly.


I see it the other way around. Several threads have popped up all over expressing their undying love for the cat. Is there any reason why we cannot do the opposite or do our opinions not deserve to be shared?



Ahri said:


> Did I say you couldn't have your opinion. No I didn't. I said people go out of their way to express their dislike constantly.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> ...



I said we have the right to VOICE our opinions.


Zura said:


> *I have every right to voice my dislike for a villager for the exact same reason everyone else has the right to voice their love for him. *Raymond's colors alone are beyond bad. He has a second tail on top of his head (either that or icecream...) His eyes are huge with tiny pupils making him look clinically insane (eye colors don't help) Constantly frowning like as if he hates everything and the fangs at the end of making him look demon-like.


It's right there if you needed to see it again


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 8, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> With forum updates there have been temporarily removed while they do stuff to the shops, probably other reasons too but I ain't reading that forum, too many posts in it now to find anything XD



Gotcha! Thank you!  I hope they can resolve this issue. That or I just gotta be lucky with getting the villagers I want lol


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If Raymond is a smug villager. Why isn't anyone just resetting for him, since a smug villager is guaranteed in the campsite first? I'm sure a few hours of TT'ing and resetting would get you him.
> 
> If enough people get him through this means, it may crash the hackers' market value on him


I thought you can't reset your campsite villager? This game has autosave


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Apo said:


> Indeed, with Raymond I see the appeal, but marshal just makes me cringe.


This is interesting to me because I believe the complete opposite thing! I understand Marshal's appeal (and love him myself) but cannot understand Raymond's appeal.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 8, 2020)

Zura said:


> I see it the other way around. Several threads have popped up all over expressing their undying love for the cat. Is there any reason why we cannot do the opposite or do our opinions not deserve to be shared?


I've honestly seen way more of the contrary than that on this site. On twitter, I have seen more of those professing of their love for him. I have already said you can share your opinion. My main idea of my first post in the first place was the fact that everyone is walking on eggshells around the forum due to the NMT problem. Nobody was trying to silence your opinion, nor did I even @ you in the first place. You can have your opinion and share it healthily. I don't get why you felt personally attacked by what I said, but to each their own. lol


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> I thought you can't reset your campsite villager? This game has autosave



Reset is an Animal Crossing term for deleting your save file and starting over.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I've honestly seen way more of the contrary than that on this site. On twitter, I have seen more of those professing of their love for him. I have already said you can share your opinion. My main idea of my first post in the first place was the fact that everyone is walking on eggshells around the forum due to the NMT problem. Nobody was trying to silence your opinion, nor did I even @ you in the first place. You can have your opinion and share it healthily. I don't get why you felt personally attacked by what I said, but to each their own. lol



I don't feel attack or anything by your comment. It just sounded as if you were implying that people cannot say that they dislike the villager. 


Ahri said:


> You can have your opinion. But the nastiness of this community over a cat is astounding to me. *I also don’t understand the urge for everyone to announce their dislike of something popular.*


I too am honestly annoyed in the same way with the people that are posting their love for the villager. Although, I do think that everyone has the right to share they're likes and dislikes respectfully.


----------



## horan (Apr 8, 2020)

I think he’s kind of cute but I could give any villager in my town some glasses and a suit which is really all about him that’s special to me. That said, it’s valid to like popular villagers! Hell, I love (and have) Cookie and Marina.

The only villagers I’ll actually pay for personally are Nate, Freckles and Wart Jr. I bought two of their cards as well so I hope Raymond’s card comes out soon for everyone who can’t afford these prices to adopt him!


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

horan said:


> I think he’s kind of cute but I could give any villager in my town some glasses and a suit which is really all about him that’s special to me. That said, it’s valid to like popular villagers! Hell, I love (and have) Cookie and Marina.
> 
> The only villagers I’ll actually pay for personally are Nate, Freckles and Wart Jr. I bought two of their cards as well so I hope Raymond’s card comes out soon for everyone who can’t afford these prices to adopt him!


I have a feeling Nintendo would be smart about it though and only sell a limited amount of them for a high price. Releasing a new series is out of the question because you'd only be releasing like 8 cards, and that's not really a card series.


----------



## pocky (Apr 8, 2020)

It’s like Marshal all over again. And by that I mean Raymond has become the go to “let’s complain about x popular villager”


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 8, 2020)

Zura said:


> I don't feel attack or anything by your comment. It just sounded as if you were implying that people cannot say that they dislike the villager.
> 
> I too am honestly annoyed in the same way with the people that are posting their love for the villager. Although, I do think that everyone has the right to share they're likes and dislikes respectfully.


Lol, alright man.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If Raymond is a smug villager. Why isn't anyone just resetting for him, since a smug villager is guaranteed in the campsite first? I'm sure a few hours of TT'ing and resetting would get you him.
> 
> If enough people get him through this means, it may crash the hackers' market value on him



It takes like 2-3 hours to get to the campsite portion of the game... To have more than 50% chance encounter you'd have to repeat this process like... 25-ish times. 

And even then it appears smug is not guaranteed. According to a poll I posted and after 200 votes, roughly 10% reported not getting a smug.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 8, 2020)

I like raymond alright, but reneigh was the one of the new villagers who I fell in love with immediately.  I am seeing so much of this compared to marshal, and oops, marshal is one of my dreamies.  I fell in love with him suuuper late, though, when I randomly got him on my town in acnl.  Just a flirty, confident tiny little twerp who drowns in flowers is just hilarious.  I also fell in love with pietro after getting him in my town ironically.  Ok now I'm just raving about the villagers I love...

But yah, I have a gut feeling there may be a nook miles glitch that is somehow going under the radar of the internet.  Who really knows?  Not me.  I'm tired why did I write this.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 8, 2020)

It's sad, really. I like Raymond's design and his name fits in with a theme I was thinking of trying to go with on my island, but all the excessive hype for him is just a big turnoff. I tend not to like overly popular things or characters, and his skyrocket to stardom just puts me off a bit.

Like I'd still take him if he showed up, but it would feel less special.


----------



## Faux (Apr 8, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> imagine paying hundreds of hours , work and even real money into an npc lol
> this post was made by the low tier villagers gang



I mean, it could just as easily be said, " Imagine not caring about your villagers enough to work for them. "
To each their own, my friend.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 8, 2020)

I mean, I love LGBT rep as much everyone but there's literally a male rainbow sheep named "Dom" and you guys think Raymond is the proper rep? 

Excuse me, I'm out.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> It's sad, really. I like Raymond's design and his name fits in with a theme I was thinking of trying to go with on my island, but all the excessive hype for him is just a big turnoff. I tend not to like overly popular things or characters, and his skyrocket to stardom just puts me off a bit.
> 
> Like I'd still take him if he showed up, but it would feel less special.


I totally get how you feel. A lot of the villagers that are extremely popular, I have no interest in. You see them everywhere and they just become dull after a while. 

If I ever get Raymond, I'm going to sell him


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I mean, I love LGBT rep as much everyone but there's literally a male rainbow sheep named "Dom" and you guys think Raymond is the proper rep?
> 
> Excuse me, I'm out.



Tbh Audie is the lesbian rep we need


----------



## Antonio (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Tbh Audie is the lesbian rep we need


The new horse character is obv more lesbian then audie.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

MERRY IS ALSO CUTE LESBIAN REP WE APPRECIATE MERRY IN THIS HOUSE


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

_Audie is better... nuff said_


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I mean, I love LGBT rep as much everyone but there's literally a male rainbow sheep named "Dom" and you guys think Raymond is the proper rep?
> 
> Excuse me, I'm out.



ikr raymond is just a generic tyler oakley.. dom is slept on!


----------



## Jas (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Tbh Audie is the lesbian rep we need


audie is most definitely a lesbian. i'm convinced her and gayle are dating on my island.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Jas said:


> audie is most definitely a lesbian. i'm convinced her and gayle are dating on my island.



Gayle? More like... GAYle... hahahaha...


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 8, 2020)

It’s a bunch of pixels on a screen. It’s silly to see people defend the NMT prices for him.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 8, 2020)

I prefer him over Marshal and I do like him (that isn't to say he is up there with my very favorites), but these offers are ridiculous. -_-
I would go absolutely INSANE trying to grind for 400 NMTs for something/a villager. .---.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 8, 2020)

I love Raymond but he's so overhyped. I'm glad I'm not planning on going after him because I'd never afford one of these auctions, I'd have to rely on luck.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 8, 2020)

Centuria said:


> I mean, it could just as easily be said, " Imagine not caring about your villagers enough to work for them. "
> To each their own, my friend.


u seem pressed lmao ma'am i got more important stuff to do than grinding til 7am for a npc


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

ig i get the hype as he _is_ sort of unique but i’m lowkey shocked at just how much he goes for. the economy is bonkers rn


----------



## cheezu (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan either even though I happen to have a cat with heteroachromia in real life. lol...
I also never quite got Marshal's appeal but to each their own.
I'd never pay anything for him but some people seem to have the means so oh well.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Lumearia said:


> You can't even dupe Nook Mile Tickets afaik. Also, don't buy into those trades. People who are willingly trading that many NMT for a villager this early is kind of pointless imo. I'd rather just wait until the economy stabilizes before I even bother getting dreamies or I'll just get an amiibo card for the villagers I do want.
> Unless you can by doing the old dupe trick from New Leaf and in which case, eh.


I'm pretty sure you can actually.
There's got to be a way or you wouldn't have people selling countless amounts of NMT's for real money on eBay.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 8, 2020)

I get the hype about him (love him too!), but the issue is the economy. How can Nook Miles Tickets even be this valuable? You can always grind yourself another one pretty easily and 100 tickets just means 90 common islands honestly. Also sounds exhausting to trade.

Also you can probably grind NookMiles through new characters and easy tasks. 450 NMT seems insane to me, but I've also never tried grinding them in anyway so I don't know. It'd take a long time though because the character creation etc takes so long.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 8, 2020)

I mean it was the same with Marshall but now instead people are just using NMT, which are definitely duped.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 8, 2020)

the hate is wild to me since his design isn't that out there. i feel like if he was from city folk or earlier he'd be a favorite of a lot of the people who dislike him. it's like hating on someone like Merry


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The new horse character is obv more lesbian then audie.


Just adopted Reneigh yesterday, and I definitely feel this lol


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 8, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I'm not a huge fan either even though I happen to have a cat with heteroachromia in real life. lol...
> I also never quite got Marshal's appeal but to each their own.
> I'd never pay anything for him but some people seem to have the means so oh well.
> 
> ...


yeah you can. i wont go into it but it involves a hacked switch


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> It takes like 2-3 hours to get to the campsite portion of the game... To have more than 50% chance encounter you'd have to repeat this process like... 25-ish times.



Was 2-5 hours a guess or has someone tested it? In those 25 times, you still would not have earned 2500 NMT

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Antonio said:


> I mean, I love LGBT rep as much everyone but there's literally a male rainbow sheep named "Dom" and you guys think Raymond is the proper rep?



I've always seen Julian as the male LGBTQ rep.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Dormire said:


> MERRY IS ALSO CUTE LESBIAN REP WE APPRECIATE MERRY IN THIS HOUSE



I feel she looks kind of creepy. Not sure I want to keep her.


----------



## doja cat (Apr 8, 2020)

yeah it’s just not that serious, people can do whatever they want but it’s just pixels and a reskin at the end of the day, so i’d rather not


----------



## foxgl0ves (Apr 8, 2020)

You actually cant reset the campsite. I did this because I got Beardo (not because I wanted Raymond, but I just don’t like Beardo) and I TTed one day, he was still there. Did it one more day, he was there again. It’s literally THAT forced of a move in.

that being said, I love Raymond because I love cats. Literally that’s why lol and he’s smug so if I wanted to do an all cat island (I do, but I also love the wolves) then I could have a better variety of personalities now.

the comments I saw about people being nasty about it are true. I get disliking him, but I feel like it makes the “non-obsessive” Raymond fans feel self conscious for even liking him, like me.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

foxgl0ves said:


> You actually cant reset the campsite.



I meant reset as in reset the game save. Like one does when they hate their map.

What you've should have tried, as I don't know if it's been done yet, is make a new villager before the start of the new day. That way the game can't save until you've placed a tent down.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I meant reset as in reset the game save. Like one does when they hate their map.
> 
> What you've should have tried, as I don't know if it's been done yet, is make a new villager before the start of the new day. That way the game can't save until you've placed a tent down.


Oh does that still work? I remember doing that for new move-ins in New Leaf. Wish I knew this before Pietro moved in lol


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Oh does that still work? I remember doing that for new move-ins in New Leaf. Wish I knew this before Pietro moved in lol



Someone tried it a little while ago and said the game saves after Tom Nook gives the new player a little tutorial. So I guess not


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Someone tried it a little while ago and said the game saves after Tom Nook gives the new player a little tutorial. So I guess not


Aw wow. Guess they thought this through.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2020)

Raymond surely has been and will always be the villager who's going _there_

I like and dislike this fella at the same time, just not in terms of popularity, I like his appeal but Bob is 100x better and I'm not sorry.


----------



## Faux (Apr 8, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> u seem pressed lmao ma'am i got more important stuff to do than grinding til 7am for a npc



Not a woman, but ok. Anyway, as I said, people can enjoy what they want.


----------

